# lang/gcc (4.8.4_2)



## talsamon (Apr 27, 2015)

Failed to build in  the port with:

```
gmake[5]: Entering directory '/usr/ports/lang/gcc/work/build/x86_64-portbld-freebsd10.1/libstdc++-v3/include'
echo timestamp > stamp-pb
echo timestamp > stamp-host
echo 0 > stamp-namespace-version
echo 1 > stamp-visibility
echo 1 > stamp-extern-template
sed -e '/^#pragma/b' \
  -e '/^#/s/\([ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZ_][ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZ_]*\)/_GLIBCXX_\1/g' \
  -e 's/_GLIBCXX_SUPPORTS_WEAK/__GXX_WEAK__/g' \
  -e 's/_GLIBCXX___MINGW32_GLIBCXX___/__MINGW32__/g' \
  -e 's,^#include "\(.*\)",#include <bits/\1>,g' \
  < /usr/ports/lang/gcc/work/gcc-4.8.4/libstdc++-v3/../libgcc/gthr.h > x86_64-portbld-freebsd10.1/bits/gthr.h
sed -e 's/\(UNUSED\)/_GLIBCXX_\1/g' \
  -e 's/\(GCC[ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZ_]*_H\)/_GLIBCXX_\1/g' \
  < /usr/ports/lang/gcc/work/gcc-4.8.4/libstdc++-v3/../libgcc/gthr-single.h > x86_64-portbld-freebsd10.1/bits/gthr-single.h
sed -e 's/\(UNUSED\)/_GLIBCXX_\1/g' \
  -e 's/\(GCC[ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZ_]*_H\)/_GLIBCXX_\1/g' \
  -e 's/SUPPORTS_WEAK/__GXX_WEAK__/g' \
  -e 's/\([ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZ_]*USE_WEAK\)/_GLIBCXX_\1/g' \
  < /usr/ports/lang/gcc/work/gcc-4.8.4/libstdc++-v3/../libgcc/gthr-posix.h > x86_64-portbld-freebsd10.1/bits/gthr-posix.h
sed -e 's/\(UNUSED\)/_GLIBCXX_\1/g' \
  -e 's/\(GCC[ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZ_]*_H\)/_GLIBCXX_\1/g' \
  -e 's/SUPPORTS_WEAK/__GXX_WEAK__/g' \
  -e 's/\([ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZ_]*USE_WEAK\)/_GLIBCXX_\1/g' \
  -e 's,^#include "\(.*\)",#include <bits/\1>,g' \
  < /usr/ports/lang/gcc/work/gcc-4.8.4/libstdc++-v3/../libgcc/gthr-posix.h > x86_64-portbld-freebsd10.1/bits/gthr-default.h
gmake[5]: Leaving directory '/usr/ports/lang/gcc/work/build/x86_64-portbld-freebsd10.1/libstdc++-v3/include'
gmake[4]: Leaving directory '/usr/ports/lang/gcc/work/build'
Makefile:20055: recipe for target 'stage1-bubble' failed
gmake[3]: *** [stage1-bubble] Error 2
gmake[3]: Leaving directory '/usr/ports/lang/gcc/work/build'
Makefile:20370: recipe for target 'bootstrap-lean' failed
gmake[2]: *** [bootstrap-lean] Error 2
gmake[2]: Leaving directory '/usr/ports/lang/gcc/work/build'
===> Compilation failed unexpectedly.
Try to set MAKE_JOBS_UNSAFE=yes and rebuild before reporting the failure to
the maintainer.
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[1]: stopped in /usr/ports/lang/gcc
*** Error code 1
```

and in poudriere with:

```
In file included from ../.././../gcc-4.8.4/libgomp/config/posix/affinity.c:30:0:
../.././../gcc-4.8.4/libgomp/config/posix/../bsd/freebsd_affinity.c: In function
'gomp_init_affinity':
../.././../gcc-4.8.4/libgomp/config/posix/../bsd/freebsd_affinity.c:56:7: error: implicit declaration of function 'CPU_COUNT' [-Werror=implicit-function-declaration]
  unsigned long count = CPU_COUNT(&cpuset);
  ^
cc1: all warnings being treated as errors
Makefile:497: recipe for target 'affinity.lo' failed
gmake[5]: *** [affinity.lo] Error 1
gmake[5]: Leaving directory '/wrkdirs/usr/ports/lang/gcc/work/build/x86_64-portbld-freebsd10.1/libgomp'
Makefile:718: recipe for target 'all-recursive' failed
gmake[4]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1
gmake[4]: Leaving directory '/wrkdirs/usr/ports/lang/gcc/work/build/x86_64-portbld-freebsd10.1/libgomp'
Makefile:351: recipe for target 'all' failed
gmake[3]: *** [all] Error 2
gmake[3]: Leaving directory '/wrkdirs/usr/ports/lang/gcc/work/build/x86_64-portbld-freebsd10.1/libgomp'
Makefile:14560: recipe for target 'all-target-libgomp' failed
gmake[2]: *** [all-target-libgomp] Error 2
gmake[2]: Leaving directory '/wrkdirs/usr/ports/lang/gcc/work/build'
Makefile:856: recipe for target 'all' failed
gmake[1]: *** [all] Error 2
```

related with the two new patches patch-libgomp-freebsd-affinity patch-libgomp-posix-affinity.
Fails also if I rename the patches.

sent it the maintainer


----------



## talsamon (Apr 27, 2015)

Seems fixed with update to 4.8.4_3. 





> freshports:
> Reverting temporary r384814


----------

